# Guppy pregnancy...when will she stop??



## PKChino (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi all,
my pair of guppy had their first batch of fry about a month and half ago, but her belly was still looking quite full. At the time I thought it would probably go down in a few days...guess what...after about 3 weeks, to my surprise I see another batch of new fry swimming around and AGAIN her belly still seems quite full. My question is...is this normal? Will she ever stop producing or this will happen continuously til she die?

thanks in advance!

Ping


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

PKChino

If you remove the male she will continue to birth at approximate intervals of 21 to 28 days for approximately 3 months to 6 months.

If you do not remove the male she will continue to birth indefinitely.

TR


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2007)

Like Jones said, as long as the male is in the tank with her, she will continue too have babies till the day she dies. Once the male is removed from her tank, she can have babies for up to 6 months, 3 is normal IME. After she has babies for the last time since the male was removed, she'll look unbelievably skinny.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

Mine had baby's then it hasn't been prego for about 1 month now? why? arn't they suppose to store sperm for up to 5 more batches?


----------

